# Kingdom



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Has anyone here seen Netflix's 'Kingdom'?I think this was one of the most epic shows I've seen in a while. Beyond the obvious awesomeness of a zombie outbreak in feudal Korea the acting, writing and political drama just top it off. 

For those interested:


----------



## Synomance (Mar 21, 2019)

I absolutely adore this series. I like the vampire'esk of them sleeping during the day, attacking at night, as well as how it all started. I'M watchving three episodes a week, so i don't see too much or too little


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 28, 2019)

I was about to say I’m watching right now but I’m watching the British drama series staring Stephen Fry as a solicitor in a small village so, nevermind.


----------

